# Anyone getting the new Apple TV?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

So it anyone planning to get the new Apple TV? I will probably get one for my home theater room mainly because 1080p will probably look better on my 106" screen. 

I have another Apple TV in one of my bedrooms which I will probably not replace because it's hooked to a 720p TV.

More information about the new Apple TV: http://store.apple.c...family/apple_tv


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> So it anyone planning to get the new Apple TV? I will probably get one for my home theater room mainly because 1080p will probably look better on my 106" screen.
> 
> I have another Apple TV in one of my bedrooms which I will probably not replace because it's hooked to a 720p TV.
> 
> More information about the new Apple TV: http://store.apple.c...family/apple_tv


Actually I am getting two, one for the LR and one for the MBR. And a new iPad for me and for my wife. I have a first gen apple tv that I will move to the basement, I guess! I have been waiting a long time to make this move! Looking forward to streaming XM, spotify and more!


----------



## fortnerw (May 7, 2006)

I am sure the Apple TV is great. I will stick with my Roku XDS. It fits my iptv purpose better than the rest at this time. Have fun with your new device!!!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

While Apple TV is impressive I too will be sticking with my Roku.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> While Apple TV is impressive I too will be sticking with my Roku.


Same here, and they both do the same thing but ROKU costs less.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

What's funny is I have both the Apple TV and Roku and I use them both. The Roku is definitely great for what it does. Large selection of channels and good quality.

The Apple TV (at least for me) is great for renting movies. The quality tends to be a bit better than the Roku since the Apple TV is able to buffer more data (basically the entire movie). I also use the Apple TV to stream from my iPad and iPhone and now that I can view digital copies, it makes the Apple TV even more valuable.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> What's funny is I have both the Apple TV and Roku and I use them both. The Roku is definitely great for what it does. Large selection of channels and good quality.
> 
> The Apple TV (at least for me) is great for renting movies. The quality tends to be a bit better than the Roku since the Apple TV is able to buffer more data (basically the entire movie). I also use the Apple TV to stream from my iPad and iPhone and now that I can view digital copies, it makes the Apple TV even more valuable.


What is the price of admission on renting movies and TV shows on the Apple compared to what you can rent on the ROKU from Amazon? If it's cheaper on the Apple TV, I may need to pick up one


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HarpoonIPA said:


> What is the price of admission on renting movies and TV shows on the Apple compared to what you can rent on the ROKU from Amazon? If it's cheaper on the Apple TV, I may need to pick up one


 Prices are the same. As I said before though, if you have digital copies included with Blu-Ray's you buy, the iTunes store will match it (for free) and make it available on the Apple TV for viewing. Much easier than ripping the disc and converting it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For me, it's all about content. If Apple tv doesn't offer more (and better) movies for a comparable price I'll stick with Roku and Amazon Prime.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I did manage to the get the new Apple TV yesterday. All of my purchased movies are now 1080p which is kind of nice. I looked at some samples last night and I must admit the picture quality on Apple TV 1080p movies rival Blu-Ray's. Very crisp and clear as they should be for HD. Not bad at all!


----------



## dualsub20061367066128 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm not getting a new Apple TV. In fact, my last remaining Apple TV 2 goes on the shelf as soon as my Roku XS gets here. 

I can't imagine that Amazon rentals will be too far behind the 1080p that iTunes offers, but more than that the Apple TV doesn't offer me the same channel options. 

I watch TWiT and some Revision 3 shows. I stream international news and Hulu Plus. I do a lot of things with my Roku that I simply can't do with my Apple TV. 

I realize that a lot of the content that you find as channels on the Roku are watchable through iTunes podcasts, but it's not complete and it's certainly not as convenient. 

Roku for me.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

We finally picked up an Apple TV recently to share between my father's TV and mine. We have different accounts, but it is easy enough to move the Apple TV from one room to another and also easy now to switch accounts on it until we decide whether to invest in another. My Blu-ray player already does Amazon so that wasn't of concern to me, and I don't expect Apple to ever contract to support the Amazon streaming directly.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I can play streaming video from my iPad (HBOGo, MLBTV) on my Samsung SmartTV with a 30pin-HDMI cable.
I get Netflix directly on the Sammy.
Aside from ditching the cord between the iPad and the TV, what's the advantage of AppleTV?


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

All the other things it can do. you will see when you do the research.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

gjrhine said:


> All the other things it can do. you will see when you do the research.


From what I've seen, I can get most of what Apple TV provides on my existing equipment and subscriptions. I have little interest in streaming music or photos to my TV.

Perhaps I'm missing something, or maybe my preferences are different from those of AppleTV users.

I was just trying to find out what people like about it. Sorry if my initial post was poorly phrased.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

lucky13 said:


> I can play streaming video from my iPad (HBOGo, MLBTV) on my Samsung SmartTV with a 30pin-HDMI cable.
> I get Netflix directly on the Sammy.
> Aside from ditching the cord between the iPad and the TV, what's the advantage of AppleTV?


That's a pretty big advantage in itself, IMO. Trying to pry the iPad out of my wife's hands when she's reading a book on it is virtually impossible!


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> That's a pretty big advantage in itself, IMO. Trying to pry the iPad out of my wife's hands when she's reading a book on it is virtually impossible!


 
My wife's happy with her iPhone. I'm usually the one holding onto the iPad.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Not likely here - my Roku has everything we watch available on it.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update: Intel may ditch OnCue IPTV service project if it can't find an investor *

If you were sincerely hoping to buy an Intel set-top box this year, those dreams are looking a little more unlikely. The chip giant may scrap its not-cable product if it can't find a backer to help fund and distribute it, according to All Things D. This comes after Corporate VP Erik Huggers admitted that the service wouldn't do as hoped and free users from the yoke of TV, while new CEO Brian Kraznich has said he's "cautious" about getting into the TV game.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------

